# UPDATE with pix! BorsaBella bag at last!



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Ordered this Travel Bag:









I think it will look nice w/ Kate Kindle's Kombo! What do you think? (sorry for quality of my photos -- flash + glossy skin didn't work out very well--it's actually much brighter!)


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Cute! You will love your travel bag!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh, wherever did you get those FROGS?  My DD loves everything with frogs and I'm always looking for froggy stuff.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

THAT is an adorable combo!


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Oh, wherever did you get those FROGS? My DD loves everything with frogs and I'm always looking for froggy stuff.


It's the Austen cover by bobarra:

http://www.bobarra.com/cart/home.php?cat=255

Also available via Amazon I think. I love it!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Very nice, especially the frogs.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Very pretty, Melissa just mailed my travel bag yesterday and I can't wait to get it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Very pretty bag.  This one is among my favorites that I don't have.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I received mine a couple of days ago, and I love it. I emailed Melissa to give her feedback, and she emailed me back with appreciative comments. I am really surprised that she took the time to write back. 

My bag in the "Elegant Black and White Kindle Travel Bag" and is beautifully made. I'm surprised at how padded it it. That padding apparently insulates the Kindle a bit. I had to leave mine in the car a couple of times yesterday (hidden where it wasn't at all visible, of course), and I was amazed at how cool my Kindle stayed. I don't make a habit of leaving it in the car, but I had to.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I think your combo is so pretty, it will look great. 

I love those travel bags, When (not if) I ever get a borsabella bag I definitely want the travel style.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Pictures, people, pictures!!!!


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

FINALLY -- pix of my combo -- Here is Kate Kindle in her fancy skin, with her Bobarra "Austen" cover, her BorsaBella Kindle bag, and her new booklight. AREN'T we color-coordinated??!?!


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!!  LOVE it!


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Kinda freakish, really, how much the flowers on the skin look like the ones on the bag, no?  I didn't realize how close it was until I had them both together!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That has to be one of the best combinations I've seen so far.  
deb


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

very cute!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

not usually a frog fan but that is TOOO CUTE!!!! LOVE THAT


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome!!  Great green combo!!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

too, too cute!  Love the travel bag with the frog bookcover.  Your skin is perfect and how in the world did you get the booklight to match?  I have the same booklight in boring old silver.  (Bah!) You did a great job!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh I really love that combo! It looks great and it all flows perfectly together. Great Choices


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Tippy said:


> too, too cute! Love the travel bag with the frog bookcover. Your skin is perfect and how in the world did you get the booklight to match? I have the same booklight in boring old silver. (Bah!) You did a great job!


Got lucky. I'd never gotten a booklight, but my power went out Sat. p.m. around 3:30 due to storms up north (where my power comes from). I panicked -- night was coming and how was I gonna read my Kindle!?!?!!?!?!

Ran to the mall to Books a Million, and there was the green light! I grabbed it, cackling softly.  Muahahahahahaha! I will MATCH!!! 

Elizabeth


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

The green light was meant to be.  I love your entire Kindle combo.

I'd love a thread where everyone posted their Kindles with accessories on one thread.  Is there already one?


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

You bag is beautiful! BB makes the best bags, don't they! It goes so well. I also love the froggy cover.


----------

